# Coralife's 9" Mini-Freshwater Aqualight w/ 2x 9W 6700K



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I recently purchased a Coralife's 9" Mini-Freshwater Aqualight with 2x 9W 6700K bulbs. Two complaints:

(1) The Aqualight Mounting Legs do not work with the Mini-Freshwater Aqualight even though the package claims that it "Fits all Models". :roll: Now, I have no clue how to securely mount this fixture over the Marineland's Eclipse System Three (3G bowfront acrylic tank). For now, it is sitting over the plastic frame that could break at any moment.

(2) When the light is turned on, the bulbs flicker before they'll fully illuminate. This scares the bejeezus out of the fish every morning. I fear that one of these days, the fish will be caught in a frenzy and jump out of the tank. 

Is there anything I can do to remedy both these situations? I would really appreciate any insight. Thank you.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I have something similar and the lights always flicker, before they really turn on. Nothing to worry about. The mounting legs I can't help you in that situation, maybe you should return them. Thats a whole lot of light on a 3G tank??? What are you planing on growing? Well goodluck.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

If you look at Tom Barr's 'gallery' you will see a simple canopy support which you can make out of 0.25 inch plexiglas. Tom's is made out of glass and silicon sealer. Plexiglas is lighter and works.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?&p=3&uid=1473668&gid=2904032&&imgid=42402063#top

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?&p=3&uid=1473668&gid=2904032&&imgid=42401093#top

Andrew Cribb


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I actually use two of these over my 5g cube (remember that small tanks need more wpg than larger tanks, my Riccia failed to pearl with 3.8wpg in a tank this size). I have them over a glass cover, and they fit perfectly.

I really, really doubt the flickering is causing the fish to get nervous. rather I believe it is simply the fact that the lights have suddenly turned on (at least my fish always get a bit skittish when the lights come on in the morning).

It says, screamingly, on the box that the legs do not work with these little fixtures, btw.

They're great little lights and emit a very nice, bluish white light that I like very much.

Carlos


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I really, really doubt the flickering is causing the fish to get nervous. rather I believe it is simply the fact that the lights have suddenly turned on (at least my fish always get a bit skittish when the lights come on in the morning).


The previous light fixture did not invoke this sense of nervous behavior. So far, every morning, the fish goes into crazy mode, literally slamming into the sides the aquarium and darting for the surface. Perhaps the fish will eventually get used to it? What causes this flicker? Why aren't my other light fixtures flickerring?



> It says, screamingly, on the box that the legs do not work with these little fixtures, btw.


Really?  Where does it say this? I've just re-read the box and do not see anything pertaining to the mounting legs.



pineapple said:


> If you look at Tom Barr's 'gallery' you will see a simple canopy support which you can make out of 0.25 inch plexiglas. Tom's is made out of glass and silicon sealer. Plexiglas is lighter and works


That looks neat. I will look into building one. Thank you.



Erirku said:


> Thats a whole lot of light on a 3G tank??? What are you planing on growing?


Just moss and hairgrass. This is my first foray into nano tanks. Like Carlos noted, everyone (except gnome ) is saying how small tanks need more wattage; and this is the smallest fixture that I could find.

I previously had a 19W 6500K spiral bulb from Home Depot in a cheap clip-on spotlight fixture (also from Home Depot). It worked GREAT and CHEAP except for the spilled-over light. The tank sits on a ledge about 3 inches above my head when sitting down. As a result, the spilled-over light got into my eyes, interfering with work so it just had to go. If the tank sits flushed on the desk, then I wouldn't have had a problem with it. 

The previous clip-on fixture from Home Depot looks like this from HanshaSuro, which is where I got the inspiration in the first place.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

> Like Carlos noted, everyone (except gnome ) is saying how small tanks need more wattage; and this is the smallest fixture that I could find.


Heyyyyy! I heard that! 

Actually, I just wandered into this forum because of a lighting issue I have with my 2.5-gallon nano tank. But I won't go into it here. Suffice it to say that I'm *sort of* changing my tune. But not completely :wink: .

Regarding this topic, I would recommend just getting a glass canopy and resting the mini Aqualight right on it, unless there is a safety issue I don't know about, or you specifically wanted an open-top system. The Versa-tops are always off by several millimeters, so I suggest getting a *perfect* cut done at a glass shop. Make your own measurements down to the closest 1/16 inch. I always leave like 1" space or a little more to fit a nano-filter and allow for tubing/cords/etc. It's the easiest solution, but some people do like the open-top thing. I prefer not to have to deal with evaporation so much.

My fluorescent strip light occasionally flickers for a couple of minutes when it goes on. I don't notice this happening when it's on a timer, though. Maybe it's just coincidence. Put yours on a timer, use it for a week and see if it's still flickering in the morning. I think eventually, your fish will get used to it, too. Heck - another advantage to having a glass top - it's harder for the fish to jump out.

Happy nano-scaping! 

-Naomi


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I have the same light and I have the same complaints. Everyday I take the light off, turn it on and then slowly lower onto the top of my tank so that the shrimp don't go too crazy. I went to a glass store and got a 1/4 inch think piece of acrylic to rest the light on. I wouldn't use a glass top because I believe the light would get hot enough to crack the glass if water splashed onto it.


----------

